# might be of interest to some here



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Arthritis Rheum. 2002;46(5):1344-1350MASSAGE BETTER THAN RELAXATION THERAPY FOR FIBROMYALGIAMassage was found to decrease pain and substance P, and improve sleep.MedscapeWire 2002 http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/433388?srcmp=im-051702 "In a randomized trial comparing massage therapy with relaxation therapyfor fibromyalgia, only massage therapy offered long-termbenefits...'Massage therapy was expected to increase restorative sleep,decrease substance P levels, and reduce pain.'...In 24 adult fibromyalgiapatients randomized to massage or relaxation therapy consisting of30-minute treatments twice weekly for 5 weeks, both groups showed decreasedanxiety and depressed mood immediately after the first and last therapysessions. During the course of the study, only the massage therapy groupreported increased number of sleep hours and decreased frequency of sleepmovements. Substance P levels decreased, as did physician's ratings ofpain, disease, and number of tender points...."J Clin Rheumatol. 2002;8(2):72-76tom


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the article, trbell. It's nice to see a study confirming results that I see with my clients.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Don't want to burst anyone's bubble, and if massage is working for someone.... keep going.... but my response to a massage was severe physical illness. It did nothing for my fibromyalgia. Sorry.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

PeacefulHart,Some people can't tolerate massage; it can be too much for their systems. With fibromyalgia there's great variation between individuals in what techniques can be used without creating more problems for the person, so the type of massage and how it's applied can be crucial in the result.Not to worry, no bubbles to burst here.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you for that kind response. I'd like to see more of that. I decided to try another massage, but only after discussing the technique very carefully with the massage therapist. I am not in any hurry to repeat the damage done to my vaso-motor system by the first massage.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

PeacefulHart,I hope your next attempt works out better for you. You're wise to discuss the approach beforehand with the therapist.I had one client who felt awful for days after her first session. She also was very disoriented and nauseated for some time afterwards on the same day. Some things that I changed were to only do very slow, specific work, being careful not to increase her overall blood circulation, and to do a shorter session (about 35 min.). I also positioned her on her side, instead of face down/up. These changes made a big difference.Good luck!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Gasgirl.... I like the idea of the side positioning. Even my chiropractor only performs difficult adjustments on me when I am in a sitting position.I did go to the first massage session in good spirits and with high hopes, and so was very upset when I suddenly began having a series of vaso vegal episodes... one of which was severe enough to send me home from work.Thank you for your support. Very much appreciated.


----------

